# Cutest pics of you and your horse



## Dustan (Apr 13, 2011)

Can it be with your foal? Or only your fully grown horses?


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

If I'm allowed to enter more than one, then here's mine 
If I'm only allowed to enter one, then it can be the one of me and Mitch.

Bubbles and I.








Mitch and I.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Southern Grace and I (she's my aunt's and uncle's but I love her to death!)









Artie and I:









Molly and I:









Lulu (before you freak out, I just sat on her...)









Excel:


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Camanche & me








Thunder & me








Dakota, Gabriella & me








Gabriella, Dakota & my husband Timothy.


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Dustan said:


> Can it be with your foal? Or only your fully grown horses?


 yepp it can be with a foal!!!


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

yes!! very good guys!!! and it can be more than one photo!!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I am going to the barn on Wedneday. I will bring my camera
*Wednesday


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ends may 2!


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Candy & me







Candy & Vrisk & me


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

that on is kinda small...... and waaay old, but I love it cus were both smiling! lol Mikey likes to give kisses


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

tami - aw i can tell the tiny one is super cute but its so T E E N Y! >.< Wish it was bigger


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Me and Diesel


----------



## Dustan (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

omg that foal is adorable


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dustan said:


>


That is the cutest foal ever! he/she looks like a real sweet heart!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Me and Remi


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I only have one picture of me with one of my horses so here it is.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Dustan (Apr 13, 2011)

Moonstruck said:


> omg that foal is adorable


Thanks



vikki92 said:


> That is the cutest foal ever! he/she looks like a real sweet heart!


He's one of my colts =]


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

and the last time i got to ride my girl = (


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Southern Grace and I (she's my aunt's and uncle's but I love her to death!)
> 
> View attachment 62156


My mares name is Southern Lady!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

my girl 

(please excuse the random pink thing)


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

and another one


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

will put some on soon


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

*The first is me and my Mare, Jazz. *









*Me, Jazz and her colt Kizmit.*








*Me and Kizmit.
*


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

This is me and Tazz, ignore my face hahaha


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

you guys make it really hard to pick a winner!!!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

This is Gemma and I








And this is Casey and Gemma (My 7yo sister)







Casey can get Gemma to bow (She did go right down but I missed the shot)


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

*My horse Princess and I. *












*My aunt's horse, Spirit and I.* (He is basically mine, I take care of him.) 












*My mom's horse, Flash and I. *


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

well ive got two so you can pic the best one


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

Cosmo and I  - for the contest


----------



## shermyj1199 (Feb 1, 2011)

My horse Stormy and me Posing for a photo Shoot. <3


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Starlite & I


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

if it ended may 2nd, who won??

Great pictures guys!!!!!!


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

sorry havent been on in a while i will tell you soon!!! it makes it really hard to deicide so i will get the winners soon!


----------



## EmmaLouise92 (May 11, 2011)

Me and Phoenix ♥


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i dont think u can enter now as the closing date was on the second


----------



## EmmaLouise92 (May 11, 2011)

Marlea Warlea said:


> i dont think u can enter now as the closing date was on the second


ooops sorry i didnt reliease "/ 

emma


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lol, its a georgous pic though, i wish my horse lay down enough so i could get a decent shot lol


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

I hate these contests when no one ever wins... :\


----------



## teamkrissynmissy (May 13, 2011)

Login | Facebook


----------

